# eth0 failed

## Visseroth

I was wondering how to reconfigure my ethernet since upon install it fails to load because of..... well I guess a setting error. How do I reconfigure it and is there a auto configuration?? cause the boot CD for the Gentoo install loaded it without any other configurations, but the install having troubles.

----------

## professorn

/etc/conf.d/net ? I think you have to set the gateway amnualy, so that might be the problem

----------

## Visseroth

humm, ok, well I set it for dhcp, but hey, here are the messages I received:

```
* Failed to bring eth0 up.

Error: Problem starting needed services.

"netmount" was not started
```

OK, so did I not compile something into the kernel?

I'm using a NVidia nForce MCP network card.

oh, one more thing I can't get lilo to start windows for me, what am I supposed to put in lilo or is " other=/dev/hda1" it????

----------

## zhouxuan37

 *Visseroth wrote:*   

> humm, ok, well I set it for dhcp, but hey, here are the messages I received:
> 
> ```
> * Failed to bring eth0 up.
> 
> ...

 

oh,I have the same problem..

Hope anyone to resolve it

----------

## MrPyro

Just posted this somewhere else, but what the hey....

Make sure that you have the appropriate driver for your network card compiled into your kernel or loaded as a module (which of these you do is up to you, but given that you're having problems I'd suggest module, as you can then try to load it manually and therefore see any errors more easily). To find out which module you should be using, you can either drop your network card model into google with "linux module" and see if anyone has listed it, or reboot using the Gentoo CD and run "lsmod" to see what kernel modules the CD loads for your card.

conf.d/net: if you have uncommented the dhcpcd_eth0 line, make sure you have removed the ... from inside the quotes (this has to be one of the stupidest defaults I've seen in a configuration file, cos most people will just uncomment it and assume it works because they don't need any special options. Those three dots will actually kill the DHCP client). the dhcpcd_eth0 line should either be empty

```
dhcpcd_eth0=""
```

or contain any client settings you need (normally none, check "man dhcpcd" for details on available options)

Make sure your DHCP server is running properly (you can assume it is if its from your ISP)

If its an internal network, try specifyinhg you IP statically: this will tell you if the problem is with the card itself or DHCP

----------

## Visseroth

the problem is not my IP address or my DHCP address it is my eth0,... the network card, it isn't being brought up and I found what module it is using so now my question is how do I make linux load up the module nvmod???

----------

## Lews_Therin

Since you know what module is being used, compile it into your kernel.

----------

## Andi001

Hi, 

I have the same Problem with my RealTek 8139 Card. I can load the module '8139too', but dhcpcd doesnt work. ifconfig eth0 up/down works fine, but if i type 'dhcpcd eth0' it exits with failure. Then i have tested udhcpc and dhclient, but they don't work too. dhclient says something like 'network down'. How can this be? I never had problem with this card and module. If i boot the Live-CD it works with the same module and with the same configuration (at least it looks so). The kernel i have recompiled at least five times to find the problem there.. but i did not find it :/

see ya, Andi001

----------

## MrPyro

Andi001: if the card works with a static IP address then the problem is not with the network card module not being correct; if the network card module wasn't loaded properly eth0 wouldn't exist at all

Visseroth: Just checked some stuff out: try emerging nforce-net

```
emerge net-misc/nforce-net
```

It seems NForce cards aren't supported in the stock kernel, so you have to add the module with this package.

----------

